# udev scripts stoped working. [Operation not permitted]

## DaggyStyle

hello, I've got two udev scripts that stopped working and I have no idea why, one is the auto bluetooth startup and the second is the disable touchpad on usb mouse plugin

what can I check to find out the reason?

----------

## DaggyStyle

anyone?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

It might help if you actually posted some useful information to help others troubleshoot the issue...

How about providing the actual udev scripts/rules, emerge --info, etc.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   

> It might help if you actually posted some useful information to help others troubleshoot the issue...
> 
> How about providing the actual udev scripts/rules, emerge --info, etc.

 

ok, I didn't know where to start looking, notice the last line in my original post asking directions on where to start looking.

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.29-tuxonice-r3 x86_64)                                                    

=================================================================               

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-tuxonice-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8100_@_2.10GHz-with-glibc2.2.5                                                        

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 23 Jun 2009 03:45:02 +0000                              

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39                                                    

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7                                                     

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2                                                   

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4                                                      

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1                                                  

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0                                                        

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                 

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                            

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                    

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                     

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26                                                     

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29                                                     

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                         

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                    

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"                                                 

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                     

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                                        

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"                                          

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"                                               

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                

FEATURES="collision-protect distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk ftp://mirrors.blueyonder.co.uk/mirrors/gentoo "                                                                              

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"                                                              

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                               

LINGUAS="en he es"                                                              

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--timeout=180"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/enlightment"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr audiofile berkdb bidi bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread edb eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv icq id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick irda isdnlog java javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde lame ldap libnotify lirc mad matroska midi mikmod mmx mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp mudflap multilib nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openexr opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session smp sndfile spell spl srt sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack wifi wma x264 xine xml xorg xosd xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="multi asym rate dmix dshare dsnoop softvol plug extplug ioplug hooks empty route file" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse synaptics keyboard evdev joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en he es" LIRC_DEVICES="serial sir dev atiusb" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa v4l radeonhd radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

mouse code:

```
ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{ID_CLASS}="mouse", RUN+="/usr/bin/synclient TouchpadOff=1"

ACTION=="remove", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{ID_CLASS}="mouse", RUN+="/usr/bin/synclient TouchpadOff=0"

```

bt code:

```
# Start/Stop bluetooth service on device insertion. Gentoo specific.

SUBSYSTEM=="bluetooth", KERNEL=="hci[0-9]*", RUN+="bluetooth.sh"

# So that normal users can dial out.

SUBSYSTEM=="tty", SUBSYSTEMS=="bluetooth", GROUP="uucp"
```

using udev-124-r2

any more data is needed?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

The touchpad problem might be related to the recent xorg update that, when built with hal enabled, ignores the old settings and instead uses (or tries to) evdev.  This requires that hal fdi config files be created for each input device to be used with xorg.  You might want to read through the sticky topic on the hal and evdev subject.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> ENV{ID_CLASS}="mouse"

 

That is wrong - should be ==, not a single =

It should be a comparison, not an assignation.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   

> The touchpad problem might be related to the recent xorg update that, when built with hal enabled, ignores the old settings and instead uses (or tries to) evdev.  This requires that hal fdi config files be created for each input device to be used with xorg.  You might want to read through the sticky topic on the hal and evdev subject.

 

well I had that working not to long ago with hal enabled in xorg...

PaulBredbury, will try. what about the bluetooth?

----------

## DaggyStyle

the fix didn't worked, I think it is udev problem

----------

## PaulBredbury

Modify /etc/udev/udev.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # The initial syslog(3) priority: "err", "info", "debug" or its
> 
> # numerical equivalent. For runtime debugging, the daemons internal
> 
> # state can be changed with: "udevadm control --log-priority=<value>".

 

----------

## DaggyStyle

here is the output: http://pastebin.com/f433fe545

it seems that the add action isn't bee executed for the mouse and the the bt is executed...

----------

## Kern3lP4nic

I had also problems with udev rules lately. What udev version are you using? I solved the problem switching back from 141 to 124

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Kern3lP4nic wrote:*   

> I had also problems with udev rules lately. What udev version are you using? I solved the problem switching back from 141 to 124

 

141

I think I had this problems with the r versions of 124

----------

## DaggyStyle

got another thought, is there some feature in the kernel that udev needs inorder to see changes?

----------

## DaggyStyle

got a break, when I plug and unplug the mouse, I get a Operation not permitted error, here is the log:

```

Jul 20 19:05:12 NCC-5001-D udevadm[5426]: bind failed: Operation not permitted      

Jul 20 19:05:18 NCC-5001-D usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 6                       

Jul 20 19:05:22 NCC-5001-D usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7                                                                               

Jul 20 19:05:22 NCC-5001-D usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice           

Jul 20 19:05:22 NCC-5001-D input: USB_PS2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input19     

Jul 20 19:05:22 NCC-5001-D generic-usb 0003:15CA:00C3.0008: input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB_PS2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0                             

Jul 20 19:05:58 NCC-5001-D udevadm[5556]: bind failed: Operation not permitted      .

.

.

Jul 20 19:10:37 NCC-5001-D udevadm[6232]: bind failed: Operation not permitted      

Jul 20 19:10:45 NCC-5001-D usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 7                       

Jul 20 19:10:57 NCC-5001-D usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8                                                                               

Jul 20 19:10:57 NCC-5001-D usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice           

Jul 20 19:10:57 NCC-5001-D input: USB_PS2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input20     

Jul 20 19:10:57 NCC-5001-D generic-usb 0003:15CA:00C3.0009: input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB_PS2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0                             

.

.

.

Jul 20 19:11:36 NCC-5001-D udevadm[6406]: bind failed: Operation not permitted      

Jul 20 19:11:40 NCC-5001-D usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 8                       

Jul 20 19:11:49 NCC-5001-D usb 6-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9                                                                               

Jul 20 19:11:50 NCC-5001-D usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice           

Jul 20 19:11:50 NCC-5001-D input: USB_PS2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input21     

Jul 20 19:11:50 NCC-5001-D generic-usb 0003:15CA:00C3.000A: input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB_PS2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input0                             

```

what can cause this issue?

----------

